# ZebraLight clone or alternative?



## Ajay (Oct 3, 2009)

Hey CPF,

Is there a cheaper alternative or clone of a Zebralight? (not the SF Saint)

It's $66 -$80 for the H501, I really like the design but I don't want to pay that much. Maybe a DIY kit out there?

Thanks


----------



## csshih (Oct 3, 2009)

princeton tech?


----------



## Ajay (Oct 3, 2009)

csshih said:


> princeton tech?




Thanks but I just checked the princeton website and none of them have the same design as the Zebralights. I want that same cylindrical AA design with the LED on the side.


----------



## carrot (Oct 3, 2009)

To my knowledge, the Zebralight is a unique product.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Oct 3, 2009)

Nope, just save up and buy a Zebralight. You get what you pay for. 

A cheap clone will just use a lousy 5 mode cycle hi-med-low-strobe-sos driver with poor efficiency and low reliability.

As an alternative, it is possible to get a nice floody beam kind of like a zebralight, but nothing out there in the cylindrical form factor.


----------



## Ajay (Oct 3, 2009)

carrot said:


> To my knowledge, the Zebralight is a unique product.



We the customers need more competition for this kind of light.



PhantomPhoton said:


> Nope, just save up and buy a Zebralight. You get what you pay for.
> 
> A cheap clone will just use a lousy 5 mode cycle hi-med-low-strobe-sos driver with poor efficiency and low reliability.
> 
> As an alternative, it is possible to get a nice floody beam kind of like a zebralight, but nothing out there in the cylindrical form factor.



I know but sometimes you don't need the best of the best.
I want it in a headlight so a floody torch will not suffice.


----------



## davidt1 (Oct 3, 2009)

I don't think there is another design like a Zebra light. I use a Maratac AAA light as a backup headlamp to the H501. It uses the same home-made headband, which cost about $1.50 to make. The Maratac does well in the role of headlamp. Unless you have a compelling reason to get a Zebra light, light is light.


----------



## russthetoolman (Oct 3, 2009)

http://www.brightguy.com/products/Vizion_I_3AAA_eLED_Headlamp_17006_17007.php

I couldn't PM you, so here ya go


----------



## glockboy (Oct 4, 2009)

Post WTB at CPFMP, sometime you can get it for around $45-$55.


----------



## Ajay (Oct 4, 2009)

russthetoolman said:


> http://www.brightguy.com/products/Vizion_I_3AAA_eLED_Headlamp_17006_17007.php
> 
> I couldn't PM you, so here ya go



Thanks for the link Russ, that is actually not too far off from a Zebralight. Nice design but still not as compact as the Zebralight.







glockboy said:


> Post WTB at CPFMP, sometime you can get it for around $45-$55.



Thanks, I'll check that out but that's still too expensive. I wonder if I can drill a hole in a DX AA light and do a conversion?:tinfoil:


----------



## tx101 (Oct 4, 2009)

I would hold off buying a Zebralight for the moment
At the DFW Texas get-together, Zebralight previewed some of their
up and coming lights. You can see photos in the DFW Texas get-together
thread


----------



## SFG2Lman (Oct 4, 2009)

+1 on that zebralight has some very interesting and amazing stuff coming out, george's dedication to quality and ingenuity is VERY evident on the few pieces i witnessed


----------



## Ajay (Oct 4, 2009)

tx101 said:


> I would hold off buying a Zebralight for the moment
> At the DFW Texas get-together, Zebralight previewed some of their
> up and coming lights. You can see photos in the DFW Texas get-together
> thread



I found the pics of the zebralights, I will wait and see.

Thanks


----------



## Mikellen (Oct 4, 2009)

Ajay said:


> Hey CPF,
> 
> Is there a cheaper alternative or clone of a Zebralight? (not the SF Saint)
> 
> ...


 
With the CPF discount there are a couple of dealers who sell the H501 for about $63.00. Or you can look for a used one on the MarketPlace in either the WTS Flashlight section or WTS Headlamp section. They usually go for about $50.00 for the H501.

EDIT: Nevermind I missed Post#10.


----------



## roadie (Oct 4, 2009)

how about this one here ?

Streamlight Sidewinder Compact


looks nice


----------



## Ajay (Oct 5, 2009)

roadie said:


> how about this one here ?
> 
> Streamlight Sidewinder Compact
> 
> ...



Thanks Roadie but it's still not as small as a Zebra. I will just wait and see if some competition comes up in the near future or the new Zebras send the price of the old ones down some more.

I am still in shock that in a flashlight world with so many clones out there the zebralight still remains unique.


----------



## SFG2Lman (Oct 5, 2009)

george is a very smart guy and he found a good niche in a crowded arena, its going to take time for people to clone it, and i don't know if the zebralight customers would accept it, and its really not overpriced, all things considered, they are prolly still working on how the heck he crammed all those electronics into that small of an area


----------



## Andy80F (Oct 6, 2009)

What about the *Pentagonlight Molle*. Seems to be listed as discontinued but still stocked at some dealers. Only 40 Lumens output and just a bit bigger then the ZL but the nearest thing I could find as a ZL competeator. But I got an H501 anyway.

Andy


----------



## roadie (Oct 6, 2009)

Andy80F said:


> What about the *Pentagonlight Molle*. Seems to be listed as discontinued but still stocked at some dealers. Only 40 Lumens output and just a bit bigger then the ZL but the nearest thing I could find as a ZL competeator. But I got an H501 anyway.
> 
> Andy


 

last i heard .... pentagonlight has closed its business ... right? :thinking:


----------



## Mundele (Oct 6, 2009)

tx101 said:


> I would hold off buying a Zebralight for the moment
> At the DFW Texas get-together, Zebralight previewed some of their
> up and coming lights. You can see photos in the DFW Texas get-together
> thread



Found the thread but only saw an EDC handheld, not a headlamp. Does Zebralight have some new headlamps coming in addition to the handheld?


----------



## Ajay (Oct 6, 2009)

Mundele said:


> Found the thread but only saw an EDC handheld, not a headlamp. Does Zebralight have some new headlamps coming in addition to the handheld?





Aircraft800 said:


> *Here are just a few of the pictures. The entire album can be seen at:*
> http://s8.photobucket.com/albums/a26/Aircraft800/CPF/?albumview=grid
> the password is: *pictures*
> 
> ...



See the link above for the pics of the new Zebras. Here is the single Post: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3078421&postcount=2
EDIT: You're right no headlamp pics....


----------



## Ajay (Oct 6, 2009)

roadie said:


> last i heard .... pentagonlight has closed its business ... right? :thinking:


Seems like it.



Andy80F said:


> What about the *Pentagonlight Molle*. Seems to be listed as discontinued but still stocked at some dealers. Only 40 Lumens output and just a bit bigger then the ZL but the nearest thing I could find as a ZL competeator. But I got an H501 anyway.
> 
> Andy



That angle head is not as sleek as the Zebralight tube. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## hopkins (Oct 6, 2009)

Had no problem driving a 1 watt LED with this
emergency 1 AA
cell phone charger. experimented with a variety
of resistors to get any level of light I wanted.

When I have time I'll finish it into a Zebra type 
headlamp with lo/med/hi output.


----------



## Illum (Oct 6, 2009)

Ajay said:


> We the customers need more competition for this kind of light.



Rarely do you see a design monopolized as such, wouldn't you agree :nana:
Pentagon lights 

When we have too many choices, then we make threads like "recommend me an ___ light" half a dozen times a year...and when we have no choices, then we complain. I suppose this is how the world rolls around its poles I guess

As far as the Pentagon Light's Molle goes, that might be the only alternative. but if its the even flood your looking for in a light pattern, then you don't have a choice. Well you do, but that depends on how good of an inventor you are


----------



## Vesper (Oct 6, 2009)

If you're handy, you can always get a small AA/AAA/123 light and craft your own side-of-the-head band for it. Lots to choose from if you go that route. If you love the Zebralight form (I have a 501 and love it), just go for it. You'll probably regret some "knock-off" clone anyway.


----------



## Ajay (Oct 6, 2009)

hopkins said:


> Had no problem driving a 1 watt LED with this
> emergency 1 AA
> cell phone charger. experimented with a variety
> of resistors to get any level of light I wanted.
> ...



Nice idea Hopkins. I will look into this also. Thanks.



Vesper said:


> If you're handy, you can always get a small AA/AAA/123 light and craft your own side-of-the-head band for it. Lots to choose from if you go that route. If you love the Zebralight form (I have a 501 and love it), just go for it. You'll probably regret some "knock-off" clone anyway.



Yeah I got some experience with knock offs. I know you do get what you pay for but I still like to tinker with stuff too. I'll probably end up with a Zebralight if nobody comes up with anything better by xmas.


----------



## Mundele (Oct 6, 2009)

Ajay said:


> See the link above for the pics of the new Zebras. Here is the single Post: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3078421&postcount=2
> EDIT: You're right no headlamp pics....



Thanks Ajay...

I do see a pic with what looks like 4 zebralight lights on a table. One has knurling or circular grooves in it that go around the body of the light. Is that the one you're referring to?

I'm thinking seriously about an H501 (or whatever the AA one is) but if something better or maybe more suited to my uses came along I'd wait...

Got any info? Fess up. 

--Matt


----------



## Ajay (Oct 6, 2009)

Mundele said:


> Thanks Ajay...
> 
> I do see a pic with what looks like 4 zebralight lights on a table. One has knurling or circular grooves in it that go around the body of the light. Is that the one you're referring to?
> 
> ...



:candle: Sorry Matt I'm in the dark about the new zebras. I just saw the new EDC from Zebralight but not the headlamps from the texas thread. Check that post with the Texas get-to-gether. The folks who attended the meet up might know something. https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/241625https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/241625


----------



## ZebraLight (Oct 6, 2009)

The one with grooves is the H60. Next to it is the H501. They are not going to be replaced in the near future. 

Two new models are SC30 and SC30f. Both come with side click switch, clip, can fit into H30 silicone holder. The SC30 uses an XP-E/XP-G LED and a reflector. The SC30f uses an XR-E and a 80 degree flood beam lens. Length is about 67mm, shorter than those twisties on the market. 




Mundele said:


> Thanks Ajay...
> 
> I do see a pic with what looks like 4 zebralight lights on a table. One has knurling or circular grooves in it that go around the body of the light. Is that the one you're referring to?
> 
> ...


----------



## moses (Oct 6, 2009)

My reason for not getting a 501 yet is the Q5 LED when R5s are coming to the market in actual production by the beginning of October. (Quark) Not sure why Zebras are still Q5....

Moses


----------



## ZebraLight (Oct 6, 2009)

moses said:


> My reason for not getting a 501 yet is the Q5 LED when R5s are coming to the market in actual production by the beginning of October. (Quark) Not sure why Zebras are still Q5....
> 
> Moses


 
The optic used in the H501 is designed based on the XR-E. The SC30 flashlights do use R5s though.


----------



## Illum (Oct 6, 2009)

moses said:


> My reason for not getting a 501 yet is the Q5 LED when R5s are coming to the market in actual production by the beginning of October. (Quark) Not sure why Zebras are still Q5....
> 
> Moses



different companies upgrade at different rates, the most severe are 4sevens lights, the most profound are MagLED


----------



## Ajay (Oct 6, 2009)

ZebraLight said:


> The one with grooves is the H60. Next to it is the H501. They are not going to be replaced in the near future.
> 
> Two new models are SC30 and SC30f. Both come with side click switch, clip, can fit into H30 silicone holder. The SC30 uses an XP-E/XP-G LED and a reflector. The SC30f uses an XR-E and a 80 degree flood beam lens. Length is about 67mm, shorter than those twisties on the market.




Well alrighty then! Something to look forward to if I am going to spend $50+.
Might as well be something bada$$ like a new XPG headlamp.
Thanks for the info Zebra!:twothumbs


----------



## moses (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks. Where can I find details on the SC30 and SC30f? I would still want an even broad beam light with AA battery. The 501 sounds just about perfect but I have been waiting for a LED upgrade. 80 degrees sounds about right - I have a customized early Arc LS with that type of beam and it is wonderful. 

Moses


----------



## hyperloop (Oct 6, 2009)

Ajay said:


> Hey CPF,
> 
> Is there a cheaper alternative or clone of a Zebralight? (not the SF Saint)
> 
> ...



$66? is that the price including shipping? cos i got mine for $59 from here


----------



## Ajay (Oct 6, 2009)

hyperloop said:


> $66? is that the price including shipping? cos i got mine for $59 from here



Well it's $59 + $6 ship to USA = $65 really. Yeah from there.


----------



## Dioni (Oct 6, 2009)

ZebraLight said:


> The one with grooves is the H60. Next to it is the H501. They are not going to be replaced in the near future.
> 
> Two new models are SC30 and SC30f. Both come with side click switch, clip, can fit into H30 silicone holder. The SC30 uses an XP-E/XP-G LED and a reflector. The SC30f uses an XR-E and a 80 degree flood beam lens. Length is about 67mm, shorter than those twisties on the market.


 
We'll be waiting for


----------



## davidt1 (Oct 6, 2009)

ZebraLight said:


> The one with grooves is the H60. Next to it is the H501. They are not going to be replaced in the near future.
> 
> Two new models are SC30 and SC30f. Both come with side click switch, clip, can fit into H30 silicone holder. The SC30 uses an XP-E/XP-G LED and a reflector. The SC30f uses an XR-E and a 80 degree flood beam lens. Length is about 67mm, shorter than those twisties on the market.



I guess there is not going to be a H51? That's too bad. It looks like there won't be any new AA Zebra light for a while. I still applaud you for putting the click switch on the side like that. However, a side click switch like that would work even better on taller lights, say those that use AA batteries. The bodies of those new lights inspire a design I once suggested -- put an LED where the click switch is and you have a 2 in 1 light. The front LED is for throw and the side LED is for flood. The click switch can go on the tail. Just imagine the potential uses for this 2 in 1 light.


----------



## moses (Oct 6, 2009)

Davidt1. I remember you making that suggestion and that is a WINNER of a suggestion. That would give a broad and a focused beam. Hard to beat. 

Moses


----------



## ZebraLight (Oct 7, 2009)

davidt1 said:


> I guess there is not going to be a H51? That's too bad. It looks like there won't be any new AA Zebra light for a while. I still applaud you for putting the click switch on the side like that. However, a side click switch like that would work even better on taller lights, say those that use AA batteries. The bodies of those new lights inspire a design I once suggested -- put an LED where the click switch is and you have a 2 in 1 light. The front LED is for throw and the side LED is for flood. The click switch can go on the tail. Just imagine the potential uses for this 2 in 1 light.


 
There are H31, H51, SC50, all with reflectors, but I didn't have them with me last Saturday at the DFW get together.


----------



## davidt1 (Oct 7, 2009)

ZebraLight said:


> There are H31, H51, SC50, all with reflectors, but I didn't have them with me last Saturday at the DFW get together.



That is good news. I love my H501, but it can use more throw. Hopefully, the H51 will address that while still remains small in size. I also like how the new side click switch is recessed inside the body of the light like that. It looks slicker, is less prone to accidental activation while still easy to click. I hope the H51 will have this wonderful design as well.


----------



## Dizos (Oct 7, 2009)

ZebraLight said:


> Two new models are SC30 and SC30f. Both come with side click switch, clip, can fit into H30 silicone holder. The SC30 uses an XP-E/XP-G LED and a reflector. The SC30f uses an XR-E and a 80 degree flood beam lens. Length is about 67mm, shorter than those twisties on the market.



Is there any more information available on these? I would love to see a picture, I'm having troubles visualizing it.


----------



## Shorty66 (Oct 7, 2009)

I would really like to read some more info on H51 and H31. Seems like i have to spend money on lights again


----------



## Owen (Oct 7, 2009)

ZebraLight said:


> There are H31, H51, SC50, all with reflectors, but I didn't have them with me last Saturday at the DFW get together.


Cool, cool. I have a H60W on the way, so my other two ZL's will have a big brother with longer runtimes, but maybe I should have been more patient. 
Questions, if you're able to answer them here. 
-What about a reflectored version of the H60W? 
-Neutral("warm") options for the XP-E/XP-G lights? I'd probably order a SC30 the day it became available with a neutral emitter. Perhaps a limited run to make that option more accessible...


----------

